# GE Ice maker problems



## dee1215 (May 14, 2009)

PLEASE HELP !!!

I have a side by side GE fridge with the water and ice maker.
I just moved into my new house and I took the ice drawer out to clean in and when I put the drawer back in it no longer dispenses ice....UGH!!! 

my boyfriend thinks I broke it but how can I break it by washing the drawer. I think the motor went (even though it is only about 7 years old). Hell if I break things by cleaning does that mean I don't have to clean toilets....lol !!!

I called cutomer service after playing with it for about a week and they were only able to say they could send out a service tech to take a look. 

I think it is the drive mechanism. It makes ice and release water but when I try to get ice I hear a humming noise. I have tried to turn the drive mechanism by hand and it will not turn. I was going to take that box apart and see about getting a new motor but I thought I would ask to see if any one could help me. 

Model number GSS25QFMC BB 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks !!


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

It you have the crushed ice option try that and see what happens. My seems to get stuck every so often and using the crushed ice feature seems to remedy the problem. If that does not work, you say "I have tried to turn the drive mechanism by hand and it will not turn." Are you talking about the tangs in the back of the freezer or the screw in the ice draw that moves the ice?

Rege


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

that motor is frozen.take [now clean] bucket out and select crushed ice,hold cradel in for maybe 30 sec's +/- keep doing as needed that will heat it up and then it will start. if continues to happen you'll have to replace it or take it out and dry throughly =they have a cover that will fit over it so it doesn't freeze up.


----------

